#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [書籍] *推薦:獸醫教你畫動物素描

## 野狼1991

嘖嘖,上禮拜去誠品時看到就很衝動的原價敗下來了
先貼一下資料來源吧:博客來:獸醫教你畫動物素描
(注意很吸引人的目錄喔!!XDD"


主要以哺乳類動物為主,
人家是獸醫出書,就算裡面素描技巧教的不好,也可以當作動物介紹書看XD"(喂
EX:
有人體骨骼與動物骨骼的比較,所以可以知道動物沒有鎖骨,因此前腳擺動幅度可以較大幅度(由於沒有固定骨架,所以四肢動物行走時肩膀部份會有傾斜

然後裡面也有貓科與犬科眼睛比較,我個人認為是很多介紹啦ˊˇˋ
(畢竟這算是俺第一本的繪圖書耶XDDD"


然後貼一下大家會比較CARE,然後也是我主要會敗下去的地方:

虎虎







獅子







野狼







胡狼






裡面還有德國狼犬.土狼.獵豹.美洲獅.豹子這些的動物介紹
也有馬.鳥這些動物ˊˇˋ

有興趣的還是去書店翻一翻,再看要部要敗回家吧!XDD"
(俺是原價敗下去的混蛋XDDD"

----------


## 狂飆小狼

不錯的書  :Confused:  !!!!
真不愧是獸醫WWWW
我覺得這比較像速寫!?畫得好精準(淚\r

感謝1991讓我知道有此本書<-不愛找書看的人
有點想買慾望(噴

----------


## 胡狼烏加

哇喔很棒的書!!!

有胡狼耶有胡狼耶有胡狼耶有胡狼耶!!(興奮XDDD)

不過狼的吻部好像有點短?

是說每一種動物都只有1~2頁的教學嗎??如果獸醫有更深入的教學應該也會不錯~~

畢竟他們對生物構造的了解也很厲害吧.

下次如果看到會翻看看~

謝謝分享:>W<

----------


## 夢．碎

獸醫對動物骨骼較常人了解呢~
但想不到獸醫也會出書
而且畫得比想像中精細(感嘆中...)
是到書店逛的時候了~

----------


## 飛狼薩克

喔喔!
這本我也有!
在嘉義看到
覺得很不錯就買了~
真的超讚的!!!!!!= =b

大推薦!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 納貝留斯

前幾天在博客來訂購了。

這本書不但有野狼兄說得各種動物的畫法和特徵比較，還有很多姿勢可以參考。
除了基本的坐、臥、趴、躺這些靜態姿勢，後面還有走路、跑步和跳躍的動作分析。
（筆者認為這是全書的精華）

筆者大推這本，真的非常實用。

----------


## 月光牙狼

喔喔~~~

因有事久久回來狼版一次

居然看到超又吸引力的書WW

結果害小狼我到網路書店下訂單了(炸

大野狼你真是太可惡了!!(遭歐

話說是幾乎每種動物都有嗎0口0

小狼我還滿CARE鳥類的呢XD"

----------


## mmcattee

這本真的很實用

比例什麼的，毛皮，足的素描通通都有

練素描真的很不錯呢

更重要的是裡面還有好多的貓咪素描 超口愛的

推薦給想練真實系素描的朋友喔

----------


## 猖狼 亞魂

這本我有喔，內容真的很不錯。還拿人的骨頭構造和動物做比較，是本好書。

----------


## 大漠之狼

挺不錯的書，雖然素描在下現在沒什麼在畫，但是多多少少會有一定的幫助。
下次找找。

話說，在下也順便找到了胡狼同伴，胡狼嗚加，喲乎~這裡!!!

----------


## 和風蒼龍

之前就時有耳聞了
只是不確定內容  想去圖書館借額度又滿
今天看到截圖害我想買了

買了!!

----------


## 卡賓

感謝樓主的分享，這對身為新手的我真是不可或缺的一大寶典。
我常常會把一種動物畫成另外一種動物，像是狼畫成熊.........。
我的觀察力還不是很好，需要這些當作參考。

----------


## 榭之沙

啊，是這本！
一直在想要不要敗這本…，有點貴可是又有點實用的感覺（？）
看到這個帖就決定要去敗了;W;
謝謝告知！明天就跑去買//

----------


## 柩月

350元的價格其實還好

更貴的1000元2000元精裝本都有..(雖然是人體解剖)

這本真的很不錯,介紹很詳盡,也可以讓很多人上手怎樣抓取特徵

網路上真實圖片是不少的,不過很多人會抓不到韻味.有一本手繪參考真的很棒

=
圖書館一些古老的動物素描都很陽春,只是貼圖沒有詳細介紹,甚至只是卡通插圖範本

真的不翻一下真的會被騙,而且不少美術本都是翻譯的,翻譯水準真的有待加強

----------


## 奇奇

昨天剛好在中山地下街購入@@~
有打折所以兩百八W噗嗤
才想說好像有印象,想不到就是這裡有獸介紹啊XD"

我覺得本書特點是會提到一些平常有可能沒注意到的小細節,
很多地方也會標出 "為什麼是這樣"

貼一張我認為滿有幫助的提醒


還有像樓上有獸提到的奔跑姿勢,
便有解說是因為脊椎構造的差別而造成跑步姿勢的不同

還有瞳孔的生長差異 牛馬羊是橫的 
等等 滿多小重點~

覺得不錯 推薦+1

----------


## 呆瓜犬

首先還是要感謝樓主的分享～
（天阿小狼我好想去訂購一本XD（欸）
小狼我之前也有在畫老虎，
但都很醜OAO，這本書幫助很大呢～

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

不是很習慣回舊文，不過真的要來推薦一下~
國文老師對三個班說:我們只要背完古詩十九首全部就可以和她A文具或一本書，160位學生中只剩五位在背，我完成了，耶~((等等這不是重點!
結果我看完這個推薦，心動的就是這本啦~XD

本書是以四隻腳走路的哺乳類動物為主，狗貓最多
就算不是很習慣畫素描的人，對骨架、輪廓也是會有幫助的~
而且作者也把動物拿來和人類比較，骨骼和肌肉也有一定程度上的介紹
動物畫法想往寫實方面邁進，推薦這本OWO

----------

